

Surfer dude stuns physicists with theory of everything - feketegy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/large-hadron-collider/3314456/Surfer-dude-stuns-physicists-with-theory-of-everything.html

======
mikerhoads
Wasn't this big for a news cycle and then picked apart by actual physicists in
the following 3 news cycles?

~~~
sin7
It sounds just like it. All I remember from that affair is learning the
phrase, 'That's not even wrong'.

------
goo
I expected something like an Onion article. What I got was even more
excellent.

